# 500Kb/s trotz DSL 6000?



## Dragon6780 (18. September 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich besitze DSL4000 von EWETel, aber habe max. 500KB/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Alle bisherigen Speedtests zeigen mir bis zu 3.5MB/s an. Ich kann nur mit ijji Server (falls jemand von euch "IJJI" kennt, da gibt es auch das Spiel Soldier Front und andere) mit 3.5MB/s downloaden.

Bei allen anderen öffentlichen Servern gehen max. 500kb/s. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen warum?
Falls es hilft: Ich wohne im Emsland (im Westen Deutschlands. 6KM von der Niederländischen Grenze entfernt.

MFG Dragon6780


----------



## Gast12348 (18. September 2010)

öhm 3.5MB/S sind absolut unmöglich bei nem 4mbit anschluss  
Denn 4000 / 8 = 500KB/s 

8bit = 1 Byte  

4000kbit sind genau 500kb denn wie gesagt 1 byte besteht aus 8bit 

Von daher 500kb/s sind absolut in ordnung für nen 4000kbit anschluss. 


Mbit nicht mit Mbyte verwechseln *g*


----------



## Dragon6780 (18. September 2010)

Oh ja ... sry  - danke für die antwort 
habs nun etwas verstanden, aber wieso kann ich mit dem Ijji downloader denn so schnell downloaden?
ich besitze einen "Netload" premium acc und dort is es ja langsamer ... 

Wo bekommt man eigentlich infos her, wie schnell die Leitungen hier im Emsland sind?
PS.: Merke grad, dass der themen-titel falsch is ... - also DSL 4000 muss dahin


----------



## Gast12348 (18. September 2010)

ijji kenn ich nicht, aber gut möglich das es dir ebenfalls die mbit anzeigt und nicht die kb/s 
Denn wie gesagt 3.5mb/s sind mit ner 4000er leitung nen ding der unmöglichkeit. 

Also wie schnell mein anschluss ist kann ich im Router nachlesen, wie schnell die leitungen sind hängt von mehreren faktoren ab, wie z.b Qualität der übertragung ( dämpfungsfaktor ) wieviel leute an einem Verteilerknoten sitzen, und leztendlich die entfernung zum verteilerknoten. 

Ich hab z.b damals 100meter vom verteiler weggesessen und hatte ne 12mbit leitung, jetz wohn ich 700meter vom verteiler weg ( gleiches kaff gleicher verteiler ) und hab maximal nur noch 350kbit


----------



## Dragon6780 (18. September 2010)

ah, ok 
danke für deine guten antworten, habe es nun endlich verstanden 

Nochmals Danke.


----------

